# USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

USP Motorsports is pleased to reintroduce our 2.5L testpipe. After several months of research and development we are now able to offer a bolt-on testpipe that is completely reversible. *Currently we have confirmed fitment on 2006-2009 VW Rabbit and Jetta*, Beetle has not been tested yet. 
*Key features include:*
-2.5" mandrel bend stainless steel piping
-stainless steel flex bellow
-reducer to fit factory exhaust
-integral oxygen sensor extension to avoid
CEL/MIL light (however we cannot guarantee no CEL)
-Solid gain of 10-15 whp and 10-15 ft/lbs of torque
-Simple bolt-on, completely reversible, 1 hour installation 
*Horsepower and torque gains:*
Below is a before and after dyno of a 2007 Rabbit equipped with the *150hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Unitronic software, Carbonio intake, and our prototype catback exhaust.


Below is a before and after dyno of a 2008 Rabbit equipped with the *170hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Neuspeed P-Flow intake.

*Pictures:*
























stock pipe on car








USP testpipe installed on car








****Our new testpipe no longer incorportates an exhaust hanger. We found through further testing that the hanger is not needed since the testpipe doesn't need to support the weight of a cat.

*Customer Videos:*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with USP 2.5” single muffler catback exhaust!*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with Neuspeed catback exhaust!*
*USP Motorsports Testpipe with GHL catback exhaust!*
*FAQ*
*-Where exactly does this pipe go?*
Right in between the headers and the cat-back exhaust system.
*-Does it remove the catalytic converter?*
Yes.
*-My state has a smog/emissions inspection. Will I pass my state’s emission/smog test with this product installed?*
No, this product is intended for, “Race Use Only” and the factory pipe would need to be reinstalled in order to pass your states inspections. 
*-Is this available for 2 and 3 oxygen sensor models?*
Yes, make sure you select your model in the product order page.
*-Will this system work with any cat-back exhaust system?*
Yes, this system will work with any after-market cat-back system designed to work with the factory cat-section.
*-Will I get a check engine light (CEL) after installing this product?*
While we made every effort to trick the factory engine computer from throwing a CEL, it may happen. Nearly all customers report no CEL, while some PZEV cars (3 O2 Sensor) report a CEL.
*-Does this test-pipe come with a new gasket?*
No, the stock gasket is metal and can be re-used.
*-When ordering on your site, it says I’m being charged shipping.*
Please disregard that, we manually enter the order in so you will not be charged the shipping.
*-I reside outside the United States, why won’t your website process my order?*
Currently all international orders must be processed by emailing [email protected] You will receive a prompt response.
*INSTALL TIME:* 1 hour
*Tools needed for install:*
22mm or 7/8" open end wrench
13mm 3/8” drive deep socket
3/8” universal joint
Long 3/8” drive extension
3/8” drive ratchet or impact wrench
*Pricing:*
Retail price is $275 plus shipping. *However now until 1/1/2010 they will be on sale for $240 shipped within the continental U.S. **Be sure to enter coupon code "torque" at check out to take advantage of this offer.*
*Click here to order*
International orders please email [email protected] to place your order.




_Modified by [email protected] at 11:47 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

Pm to you my friend


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

Is there any noticable smoking without the cat ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_Is there any noticable smoking without the cat ?

No, there is no smoking without the cat.
If you experience smoking, you have another issue


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

well isny that my luck... I bought mine 2 weeks ago, and know they go on sale...


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (Erik04gti)*

i just put on the stock cat back on for inspection. Definatly a decrease in power when i did so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a good product.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

You have a PM usp.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_You have a PM usp. 

All PMs responded to.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

I eyes and ears say yes but my wallet says no. If only I didn't just spend so much on a clutch and mounts. Hopefully these go on sale again for H2Oi


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (vw93to85)*

I want this terribly, but I fear the CEL. 
I cant stand looking at it, it tears into my brain and through my soul.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I want this terribly, but I fear the CEL. 
I cant stand looking at it, it tears into my brain and through my soul. 

If your that worried about the CEL, you could always get testpipe software from one of the many chip manufactures.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

I'm currently suffering with GIAC. They are "working" on an update according to one of their dealers. 
So what companies have a test-pipe files that you know of?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I'm currently suffering with GIAC. They are "working" on an update according to one of their dealers. 
So what companies have a test-pipe files that you know of?

I believe unitronic, apr, and revo. And if not, they usually have no problem making one.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

Lol. Getting GIAC to do anything is like pulling teeth. 
How do you create a test pipe file?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

I'm checking with Revo right now to see if they make a file for it. This should be fine though. How many case have there been where people get CEL's vs how many have not?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I'm checking with Revo right now to see if they make a file for it. This should be fine though. How many case have there been where people get CEL's vs how many have not?

On cars with 2 oxygen sensors I have only heard of 1 issue with a CEL and that was caused by the aftermarket intake on the car. I have heard from a few customers with 3 oxygen sensor cars that they got a CEL, while the majority of them say they have not got a CEL.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

Ordered.


----------



## iamthespunk (May 3, 2009)

How many o2 sensors does a '07 jetta have?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (iamthespunk)*

I think it depends on if you have a PZEV vehicle. 
Unfortunetly, I do.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I'm currently suffering with GIAC. They are "working" on an update according to one of their dealers. 
So what companies have a test-pipe files that you know of?

not sure what year you have... but i have GIAC software, and im at about 300 miles with my testpipe on and no CEL


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (Erik04gti)*

I have an 06 PZEV. 
yourself?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Totally should have been called the _Global Warming Sale_. I want one.


----------



## iamthespunk (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if its a PZEV or not. Car is in Hawaii, I'm in Iraq. Can you find out with the VIN?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (iamthespunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamthespunk* »_I don't know if its a PZEV or not. Car is in Hawaii, I'm in Iraq. Can you find out with the VIN?

We don't have access to that. However the dealer would be able to tell you.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Would I need an o2 spacer if I have 3 sensor?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Stupid 3 o2 sensors. Why must my car fight me all the time?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

mine is a 07, not sure about the PZEV stuff


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (Erik04gti)*

Well my shop said they can get me a stainless steel block and o2 spacer and it should clear the problem once installed. 
Also, I paid for a Unitronic Flash last year, which I don't have anymore. 
I think they have a test pipe file.(confirm?)


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

I currently have this test pipe with APR 93 octane software and love the combination. USP was a great company to deal with on top of it. My rabbit has the PZEV engine and since getting the APR software i havnt had a single check engine light. On a sad note, i will be selling the car soon and it will all have to go back to stock


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_I currently have this test pipe with APR 93 octane software and love the combination. USP was a great company to deal with on top of it. My rabbit has the PZEV engine and since getting the APR software i havnt had a single check engine light. On a sad note, i will be selling the car soon and it will all have to go back to stock









thanks for the kind words, it's great to hear your enjoying the product.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

I talked to Revo, they can make a file for the test pipe if there are any issue. Also I imagine, but it has not been confirmed by anyone at Revo, they could change the tune settings for a catless system.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

U haz PM


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

<ordered


----------



## iamthespunk (May 3, 2009)

I ordered one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (iamthespunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamthespunk* »_I ordered one

Thanks for the orders guys, you will be very happy with this product


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:25 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

Tracking#? 
Pm


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*

Pm'd again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Pm'd again









all pms answered


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
all pms answered









got it.
USP = Win


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*

I just got my tracking number. Can't wait to get this on and see what it does.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I just got my tracking number. Can't wait to get this on and see what it does.

me2. Install Friday, review Friday afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports 2.5L testpipe, fun in the sun sale. $250 shipped (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
me2. Install Friday, review Friday afternoon. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

im really interested in buying this along with a stainless steel exhaust.
any good deals?
and also i am interested in the headers but it does include a test pipe correct?
so if i do buy the headers, i will not need this test pipe?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nate122)*

That's right. The eurojet headers come with either test pipe or high flow cat(+100). 
But for 250$ you can have this, and install yourself in an hour. 
I have a review and videos up on the 2.5l forums


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we have 1 left in stock, boxed up, and ready to go. We will extend the sale pricing to the lucky person that wants it.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM Sent.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a revo tune and I'm concerned about how it's going to react to this test pipe, this is holding me back from buying.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (veedubb87)*

It's gonna rip. Trust me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_It's gonna rip. Trust me.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I have no doubt that it's going to be awesome, I'm more concerned about how the computer will handle it. I don't want a CEL, is anyone else with software running this pipe?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (veedubb87)*

Read my sig, I have both. No CEL issues and I have the 3 o2 system. It's an awesome setup.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Me 2. 
3 o2 and no Cel, 1000 miles now.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

VW93to85 quick question do you have the regular revo flash or the select controller? I have 3 02 sensors too and want this product but don't want CEL's. I've been following several threads about this awesome pipe with mixed results. If you have the controller what are your fuel and timing settings and what fuel are you running?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

doqfastlane are you running the TyrolSport insert with the pipe?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

I have the Revo flash with the basic controller. I'd rather not play with all that stuff. If I want it tweaked my Revo dealer is a whopping 8 miles away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Me 2. 
3 o2 and no Cel, 1000 miles now. 


good to hear


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:40 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We have an encore! ONE MORE boxed up and ready to go for $250 shipped!! First one to order gets it, then its back to $275 plus shipping!! Make sure you put in the notes that your from VW Vortex so we know to charge you only $250.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
good to here

you mean "good to *Hear*",








---
Dynoed the car today with the USP test pipe... here's the thread link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558902


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
you mean "good to *Hear*",








---
Dynoed the car today with the USP test pipe... here's the thread link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558902 

you caught me







Responding to dozens of posts daily isnt easy


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

installed pipe and i have the 3 o2 sensors... 15 miles and a cel..
will a specific file for the test pipe work to keep the cel off? or is it hit or miss?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Hare-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hare-d* »_installed pipe and i have the 3 o2 sensors... 15 miles and a cel..
will a specific file for the test pipe work to keep the cel off? or is it hit or miss?

o2 spacer = win
1400 miles, no CEL. 
PZEV vehicle


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Hare-d)*

I had no trouble with mine. I put about 1500 miles on it. No issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hare-d* »_installed pipe and i have the 3 o2 sensors... 15 miles and a cel..
will a specific file for the test pipe work to keep the cel off? or is it hit or miss?

Unitronic software would take care of the CEL, or what doqFastlane said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I had no trouble with mine. I put about 1500 miles on it. No issues.

Sweet! Thanks for the follow up!








That's good for a discount on a future order


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

APR also has a stage 2 testpipe file thats free to existing customers.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

hey thanks for the responses.. where would i get the o2 spacer at?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sweet! Thanks for the follow up!








That's good for a discount on a future order










Like 99% off?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Hare-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hare-d* »_hey thanks for the responses.. where would i get the o2 spacer at?

I just installed the testpipe on mine today! I used this spacer and haven't got a CEL yet. 
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/oxsesp.html
Just be warned this thing is LOUD! At idle it isn't much louder than my borla muffler but once you get on it







I took a ride after the install with a couple mkiv big turbo guys and they said it sounds a lot faster than it is








It is a very nice tone and my butt dyno liked it too. I'm going to try and get a video up since I haven't seen one with the TT exhaust setup.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

thanks alot for the link..! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Here are the 2 Video threads I have of this installed, as well as my dyno run thread.
The guys as USP are welcome to use these clips on their website for sale purposes.
My mods are listed in the threads. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558902


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Here are the 2 Video threads I have of this installed, as well as my dyno run thread.
The guys as USP are welcome to use these clips on their website for sale purposes.
My mods are listed in the threads. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558902


Nice posts, good videos, awesome car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks dude.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i bought one. CEL in only 30 miles. I made a 02 spacer today out of some 3/4" conduit, an 02 bung and a compression tester fitting. I just have to get the code cleared to see if its working


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well after going down to H2O and hearing everyone's cars I'm putting my test pipe back on.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Well after going down to H2O and hearing everyone's cars I'm putting my test pipe back on.
Lol


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Well after going down to H2O and hearing everyone's cars I'm putting my test pipe back on.

haha. Was it too loud before? I got a resonator put on my catback and it's perfect now for a daily and still sounds great. Cost me $70 with install.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

It sounded awesome teamed up with the AWE catback. But yes it was a little too loud. But now I don't care, It's going back on in a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll do ONE MORE for $250 shipped!
Enter code *ENCTP1* when ordering.
I will post as soon as it has been taken.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump. One of my favorite mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Bump. One of my favorite mods. 

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Did you guys get my video?
I have several with the usp test pipe & magnaflow muffler
I know there isn't a video showing that setup on the jetta on your site and chris wanted it. 
I have a dyno video & cruising video. 
Pm me


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

If you guys want some vids with a single borla muffler I have a couple. I didn't see borla on your list of vids.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySQC6GQvXOk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSVKlZR_-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjAluKtR9fA


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Put mine back on, I had some guy call me a J-Off at a stop light because I woke his kid up that was sleeping in the back seat. 2nd gear wot sounds sick.


----------

